# Trickle Filter set-up question



## scuba guy (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a 500g discus aquarium with two 2217 E-heims and a 50 gallon trickle filter.

The trickle filter has a bunch of plastic spike balls for the added bio-filtration - and the water leaves that compartment through a coarse sponge into a second compartment where a large water pump re-circulates the water back to the aquarium.

The water is never clean, and the sump/trickling filter often builds up brown material downstream of the sponge. I was thinking of adding an additional 'floss' layer to catch this crud and help the water get even more clear than it is.

Has anyone experimented with sump/trickling filter set-ups? Is there a preferred arrangement of filter material?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have several sumps, and the mulm accumulates at the bottom. 
If you can set up baffles that move the water up and over, then the mulm will stay behind and can be siphoned out. You could add fine floss (polyester floss, quilt batting) wherever ALL the water goes, and force the water to flow through it, and this will remove the mulm. You will have to stay right on top of keeping it clean, and provide a bypass just in case the fine filter media does get full, so the water from the tank does not end up on the floor, but can find a path to the pump until you can clean the floss.


----------



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

Whats the benefit of a trickle filter in a planted tank? I know the bio filtration is really efficient, but is that the only plus?


----------



## lil.m4n (Jan 26, 2010)

well why i like them is cuz i can put my heater and thermometer and different things in it so that it clears up the clutter in the actual tank


----------



## mikeynike (Apr 2, 2008)

You can use a filter sock to catch the larger detrius before it enters the sump.


----------

